# HELP.. i picked up these 2" reds



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok, i've tried salt. melafix. water changes. etc
what else is there to do.. any other meds?
i've had them for 2 days now and they got worse.. they were already sick when i got them thats why they were free..
here's some pics. someone help me out.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

pic


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

pic


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

pic


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

any help is appreciated.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok, im back .. sorry had to post the pics real quick with no description
ok.

these reds are about 2-3" 
seems like their slime coat is turning into fungus. its really cloudy and looks almost fungus like, i have not tested water parameteres but they were already like this when i picked em up .. i just brought them home and put em in my tank using water from my main setup.. i've done 25-30% water change every day and have been using melafix and salt. thats pretty much it.. 
thanks ahead for the help guys.
i just did another water change and looks like the cloudiness has moved onto their eyes a bit. 2 of them are really bad and 1 looks like it's actually better than when i got him.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

were they getting beat up in the tank which they came from..also you shouldn't have mixed them with your current tank..since you don't know what they have..might be passed to the others..


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> were they getting beat up in the tank which they came from..also you shouldn't have mixed them with your current tank..since you don't know what they have..might be passed to the others..


 naw, they're in a seperate tank.. i meant i used the water from my main tank.
its just 3 of these little guys in a small tank.. no risk to any of my other fish.

i DID think they were just beat up.. but the guy only had 4 of them together.. the first day i saw them i thought "looks like they've been fighting and stuff" but its different now.. now its like they were dipped in the snow.. slime coat is basically fuzzed up..
damn i feel bad for em.. if they dont seem to pull thru ima hafto end their misery.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

damn those are some beatup fish...

dont give them feeder fish at this time since they are in a vulnerable situation fo pickin up a virus or sumthin...


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

gl by the way


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i had a firemouth that looked like that after he got beat up by my old channel cat. i bought some tablets from walmart for fungus. it was cleared up in about a week. he lost 1/2 oh his back fin but he is still doing just fine. 
good luck


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Turn up heat to about 86 degrees, use salt, and melafix. Throw in some stress coat also. Usually I would just throw in maracyn pills, not sure about the spelling but they help a lot. Goodluck, and keep us posted. Also, use some clorine remover, I am not sure if its amonia burns, but it sure looks like it.

Dave


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok, guys. 1 guy got ate by the other 2 and its been bout 4-5 days since they all healed up.. they're fine now.. and with my caribes...


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Could you post some pics so we can see the progress?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> .. they're fine now.. and with my caribes...


Nice to hear...







!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

khuzhong said:


> ok, guys. 1 guy got ate by the other 2 and its been bout 4-5 days since they all healed up.. they're fine now.. and with my caribes...


i would have kept them separate for a little while longer just to be safe sounded

like they had ich. id make sure you clean the tank they were in very good also

before you put anything in it just to be safe so nothin gets sick in there.

check this out cause ich seems to be tough to get ride of and take some time

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=34287


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i've been fortunate that none of my P's have EVER gotten ich.. my other fish have.. but not my p's.
here's some pics.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

bout 5 or 6 days after treating them.. 2 healed up .. and they ATE the last guy (he was still sick) my wife called me at work and told me they were "eating him".. and she said "i took some pics"


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

2.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

3.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

the 2 cannibals are with mycaribe now


----------

